# A bit of advice



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

I would love to try showing Sansa and I think she's a lovely girl (don't we all lol) and she has got some really nice qualities but I know her fur will let her down as I think it's slightly on the long side and does feel quite soft. 
What I am wondering is, do any of you take your cats to shows if you know they have a fault? 
Also I can never seem to find the information I want when I want it even if I've found it before! Is there any more information about cats coats other than what I have already found in the standard of points for BSHs? All I have found is that coat should be not overly long and nice and dense but I read somewhere else (and now can't remember where) that in solid colours the colour should be the same down the entire shaft of the hair. Sansa is chocolate but when you part her fur the bottom is far lighter, sort of a creamy colour. Why is this and is there a term for it? Also, how much is this frowned upon?
Sorry if I sound critical of my girl!! I love her all the same and I would still really like to take her, even if I know it's just for a fun day out!!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

sorry cant help with BSH as Siamese is my thing. A lot of cats will have small or minor faults so it does depend on the fault.

You could always try pedigree pet classes if you feel the fault would hinder her.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Her coat is unsound if it's paler at the root. There's nothing at all wrong with being critical of your cat's qualities from the standard of points view. Far better than assuming because she is cute she must be a winner!

I take it she's registered - if not she can't be shown as a pedigree. AFAIK you are also not meant to swap from showing as a pet to a pedigree, so my suggestion is to show her as a pedigree and make sure to read the judge's reports on the GCCF website. If she enjoys the occasion but clearly isn't a quality cat from the SoP view, switch to showing as a pedigree pet.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you both. She's registered active with the gccf. She carries cinnamon, colourpoint and dilute. I'm just starting out so only have two queens. I do sometimes wonder if what they carry can make a difference to how they look. I might not be making much sense in how I'm explaining but I noticed when she was little, before I found out she carries cp that her face legs and tail looked darker than her body, also the lighter colour underneath is only on her body.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Have you read the Breeding Policy for BSH's? If not, it makes a really good and interesting read. It IS long - not a 'sit down and read all in one go' but has been written in a 'conversational' style that keeps you engaged. I wish it had existed when I started out breeding. If you can't find it by Googling, let me know and I'll post a link.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Carrying dilute & colourpoint don't seem to make a difference - Max carries colourpoint and is black all over to the roots of his fur. However some people think that chocolate Orientals that carry cinnamon are a better colour than those that don't. Max, Benny & Lola all have the same dad and he is a cinnamon-carrying Havana (Chocolate oriental) and is a really lovely warm chestnut brown colour. A lot of Havanas are too dark and the colour is too cold.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks gskinner, I am going to print it out, it's great! Much better than the other things I've found!
OS, that's really interesting because I had thought her colour looks nice and rich without looking a bit sort of dull like some others I've seen.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Show me a cat that dosent have a fault
If you want to show your girl go on do it and see what the judges say about her


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

We show Bailey and he has a fault, though I'm told it is an 'undesirable' rather than an actual 'fault'. Some judges overlook it and some can't see past it, so i check who is judging before we enter.


----------

